# Empire of Sand [OOC]



## Yellow Sign (Apr 23, 2003)

Greetings, I starting a low level Forgotten Realms D&D campaign set in the nation of Mulhorand. I am looking for four players to join. Starting character level will be 1st-3rd (I have not decided yet) and I want to have a majority of the characters from Mulhornad. The campaign will have a very Egyptian flavor. If you need background information on the setting check out the Empire of Sand website. 

I have posted on a previous thread that I was going to start a game and got several people interested in playing. They will get first crack at joining but if I don't get my 4 players from there I will gladly add any who showed interest here. Once I get my players, I will post the ground rules for the game. Thanks.


----------



## Sleeping Dragon (Apr 23, 2003)

I'm definitely interested in playing, though I'll have to read up on the setting a bit first.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 23, 2003)

ummm yellow sign... I was trying to access that link above and it's saying page not found.... is it up yet or is it just me???


----------



## Sleeping Dragon (Apr 23, 2003)

I think Yellow Sign accidentally typed in the http:// part of the link twice.  Here's a fixed link Empire of Sand.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 24, 2003)

Yep looks like it had two http's in the link. It is fixed now though.


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 24, 2003)

I'm interested in playing.


----------



## Thordain (Apr 24, 2003)

This looks interesting. Sign me up!
Tentatively for an elven cleric...


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Apr 24, 2003)

I'll throw my name in the hat, even though I realize I may be way down the totem pole now.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 24, 2003)

Ok, here is the list of people who are in.

*Sleeping Dragon*
*Rathan* (has not stated that he want in but I will have a slot open for him if he wants to play)
*Knight Otu*
*Thordain* 
*Cordo*


*Setting:* The game will be played in the Forgotten Realms nation of Mulhorand, a kingdom based on anicent Eygpt. It is a land of vast deserts, mighty life giving rivers, powerful Pharoahs, massive monuments, and ancient gods. The sprawling capital city of Skuld will be your characters base of operations. Check the _Empire of Sand_ website above for more information.

*Characters:* Players characters will start at 2nd level. Stats will be generated using 4d6 (dropping the lowest die) rolled seven times (dropping the lowest total). Roll for your starting gold normally and your start with maximum hit points. Available races are those in the PHB and the Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting. Human, Dwarf, and Half-elf are common races in Mulhorand. There are laws governing the travel of non-human races in Mulhornad though so be warned. Non-humans will require a special pass from a Mulhorand temple to move about freely. You can play a character from outside Mulhorand if you wish. Remember that you will be playing in a hot arid country when you purchase your armor. 

Any questions?


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 24, 2003)

Are regional equipment packages used?

I assume that the PHB and the FRCS are the only sources allowed for everything?


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 24, 2003)

Yes, I will be using the regional equipment packages from FRCS. I have the WOTC splat books and Magic of Faerun so anything from there is also allowed.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Apr 24, 2003)

Ok great! I'll build an arcane caster.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Apr 24, 2003)

Also, a question, are we to roll ourselves?  Even so can we use a random roll generator that sends results to two email addresses like the one at http://www.irony.com/mailroll.html ?  In case I roll high don't want to have that suspicion hanging over my head.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Apr 24, 2003)

Ok I went ahead and did it Yellow Sign since you had an email address listed.  Here are the results

[cordo] requested that 7 rolls of 4 6-sided dice be rolled. The lowest die for each roll won't be counted. 

Roll them bones ... your dice are 

Roll 1: [1], 2, 4, 5 = 11.
Roll 2: 5, 6, 4, [2] = 15.
Roll 3: 6, 5, [2], 5 = 16.
Roll 4: 6, [1], 4, 4 = 14.
Roll 5: 5, 3, [1], 1 = 9.
Roll 6: 2, [1], 1, 3 = 6.
Roll 7: 6, [1], 1, 1 = 8. 

So my scores are 16,15,14,11,9,8... Eh... Not great but not horrible either.


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 24, 2003)

Ah Another Game I wish to play in. I love Eqyptian Themes. I'd like to play a Human Paladin or Cleric depending on the make of the rest of the party, if, that is, a sixth player is welcome?


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 24, 2003)

Oh I just knew that this was going to happen !! Ok Set Harth your in! Six players are my MAX!!  Really!!!

Ok here are some changes.
-Characters will start at 2nd level.
-Starting money is rolled for normally like a 1st level character. I like to keep you poor atleast at the beginning  
-When rolling for hit points beyond 1st level your minimum amount rolled is half your hit die. (d12=6, d10=5, etc.).

Cordo, I like the dice roller. Players who really hate their stats can have one reroll. But you must keep the second set of stats. 

On my GM'ing style. I don't use maps. So combat is played out through discription. Players will be responible for their own dice rolls except for Inituative, Sense Motive, Search, Spot, Listen, and Wilderness Lore. I am going to trust yall on your other dice rolls.


----------



## Thordain (Apr 24, 2003)

I used the dice rolling server too, here's my first set:

thordain requested that 7 rolls of 4 6-sided dice be 
rolled.
The lowest die for each roll won't be counted.
Roll them bones ... your dice are 
Roll 1: 4, 6, 3, [2] = 13.
Roll 2: 2, [1], 2, 3 = 7.
Roll 3: [1], 2, 4, 4 = 10.
Roll 4: [1], 3, 1, 4 = 8.
Roll 5: 3, [2], 3, 6 = 12.
Roll 6: [1], 6, 1, 2 = 9.
Roll 7: 5, [1], 6, 1 = 12.


That's pretty awful, so I went and used up my second try and got this:

thordain requested that 7 rolls of 4 6-sided dice be 
rolled.
The lowest die for each roll won't be counted.
Roll them bones ... your dice are 
Roll 1: 2, [1], 2, 4 = 8.
Roll 2: 6, 4, 6, [3] = 16.
Roll 3: 4, [1], 6, 1 = 11.
Roll 4: [1], 4, 6, 1 = 11.
Roll 5: 3, 5, 6, [1] = 14.
Roll 6: 4, [2], 2, 3 = 9.
Roll 7: 5, 5, [3], 4 = 14.

I'll be keeping that set... character description and build to come. You should have gotten an email from the dice server confirming both of those roll sets.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 24, 2003)

Thordain, I just got your stats from the Dice Roller. Thats a hopeless character if I every saw one. You can go ahead a roll them again without having to use your one free reroll.


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 24, 2003)

On second thought I'm in six other games already. I'm going to pass on this. Though I like the premise. Good Luck


----------



## Thordain (Apr 24, 2003)

*Sekhmet, female wild elf cleric2*: CR 2; ECL 2, Medium-size Humanoid (elf); HD 2d8+4; hp 19; Init +8; Spd 30 ft.; AC 18 (14 flatfooted, 14 touch); Melee Longsword +1 (1d8/19-20); Ranged Masterwork Longbow +6 (+7>30 ft., 1d8/x3); SQ Immunity to _sleep_, +2 saves against enchantments, low light vision, automatic search near secret doors; AL NG; SV Fort +5, Ref +4, Will +5; Str 11, Dex 18, Con 14, Int 9, Wis 14, Cha 9.

Skills and Feats: Concentration +7 (4); Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Improved Initiative

Domains and Relgion: Labelas Enoreth - Time and Elf

Languages: Elven, Common

Equipment: Masterwork Longbow, Longsword, Studded Leather Armor, Buckler, 20 Arrows, Dagger, Holy Symbol, Waterskin, Bedroll, Backpack, Antitoxin, Bullseye Lantern, 10 sheets Parchment, Flint/Steel, Inkpen, Soap, 2 flasks Oil, Inkpen, Mirror, 2gp 6sp

Spells: Spells in _italics_ are domain spells.
0: cure minor wounds (2), read magic, detect magic 
1: divine favor, bless, shield of faith, _true strike_

Sekhmet is a young wild elf girl that has been living in the arid lands of Mulhorand for years. She has dark tanned skin and black hair. She often wears a thick brown cloth headband to cover her elven ears. Sekhmet is not her elven name, but merely her assumed name she has chosen to blend in. Sekhmet favors the use of her bow, although she is skilled with the longsword.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Apr 24, 2003)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> *Thordain, I just got your stats from the Dice Roller. Thats a hopeless character if I every saw one. You can go ahead a roll them again without having to use your one free reroll. *



Yeah those ability scores meet BOTH of the official "reroll" criteria on pg. 8 of the PH.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 25, 2003)

Hey Yellow Sign!  Since Set Harth dropped out, is there any chance that I can get in this game and take his spot?

Toric


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 25, 2003)

Sure Toric.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 25, 2003)

Sweet!  Thanks, Yellow Sign!  I e-mailed my rolls to you but this is what they were:

Toric_Arthendain requested that 7 rolls of 4 6-sided dice be rolled. The lowest die for each roll won't be counted. 

Roll them bones ... your dice are 

Roll 1: [1], 1, 6, 5 = 12.
Roll 2: 4, 6, [3], 6 = 16.
Roll 3: [2], 2, 3, 4 = 9.
Roll 4: 4, [1], 2, 5 = 11.
Roll 5: 2, 5, [1], 3 = 10.
Roll 6: [1], 4, 5, 5 = 14.
Roll 7: [5], 5, 6, 6 = 17.

Obviously I'll drop the 9 and have stats of 17, 16, 14, 12, 11, 10.  Character will be coming but not until tomorrow as I don't have access to my books at the moment (at work).

Toric


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Apr 25, 2003)

Toric you probably want to edit your email address out of there so Web crawlers don't pick it up and add you to even more spam mailing lists then you are already on. 

Further refining my character choice, I think I will be going with a female Mulhorondi (human) Wizard.

Thordain, slavery is an integral part of Mulhorondi culture, so maybe you could tie that into your background. As perhaps an escaped slave who was brought to the area as a child or even as a slave (in status) of one of the other PCs.  That may allow you better movement in society if one of the PCs can say "hands of my property!" if someone complains about you.

Yellow Sign, any themes we should be aware of when writing up background, etc.? What is the role play challenge vs. combat challenge mixture of your game? (so we can keep that in mind when building our PCs).


----------



## Sleeping Dragon (Apr 25, 2003)

Alright, time to roll ability scores.  Let's see what we've got here...

Roll 1: 4, 6, 3, [2] = 13.
Roll 2: [1], 5, 2, 2 = 9.
Roll 3: [2], 3, 4, 5 = 12.
Roll 4: 3, 3, [2], 5 = 11.
Roll 5: [1], 3, 1, 6 = 10.
Roll 6: [5], 6, 5, 6 = 17.
Roll 7: [1], 3, 2, 5 = 10.

Hmm...except for that 17 this is pretty average.  I think I'll try this again and hope I don't get buggered.  *crosses fingers*

Roll 1: [1], 4, 2, 5 = 11.
Roll 2: 5, 3, 4, [1] = 12.
Roll 3: 6, [1], 4, 6 = 16.
Roll 4: [3], 6, 4, 3 = 13.
Roll 5: 2, [1], 5, 4 = 11.
Roll 6: 4, [2], 5, 4 = 13.
Roll 7: [1], 4, 5, 5 = 14.

Alright, that's a bit better.  I'll be going with my original concept of a male human (Mulhorandi) rogue.  Stats up in a few...


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 25, 2003)

Thanks for the advice, Cordo!  I didn't even think about that...

Toric


----------



## Sleeping Dragon (Apr 25, 2003)

*Ihamsa*

*Ihamsa*, male human Rog2; CR 2; ECL 2; HD 2d6+2; hp 12; Init +7 (+3 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative); Spd 30 ft; AC 15 (+3 Dex, +2 armour), 13 touch, 12 flat-footed; Atk +2 melee (1d6+1, 18-20/x2 rapier) or +4 ranged (1d6, x3 shortbow); SA sneak attack +1d6; SQ evasion; AL CG; SV Fort +1, Ref +6, Will +0; Str 12, Dex 16, Con 13, Int 14, Wis 11, Cha 13.  5 ft 5 in, 119 lbs.

_Skills:_ Balance +5 (0), Bluff +4 (3), Diplomacy +4 (3), Disable Device +7 (5), Gather Information +5 (3), Hide +8 (5), Jump +3 (0), Listen +7 (5), Move Silently +8 (5), Open Lock +8 (5), Pick Pocket +6 (3), Search +7 (5), Sense Motive +3 (3), Spot +7 (5), Tumble +8 (5)

_Feats:_ Alertness, Improved Initiative

_Languages:_ Common, Mulhorandi, Elven, Dwarven

_Equipment:_ Rapier, shortbow, 20 arrows, leather armour, thieves' tools, backpack, waterskin, 1 day's rations, bedroll, sack w/ 15 gp, flint & steel, 2 torches, potion of _lesser restoration_.  (39.5 lbs, Light load)

_Physical Description:_ Ihamsa is a short, slender man with bronze skin and brown eyes.  His head is shaved, as is his handsome face.  Ihamsa wears loose-fitting, desert coloured clothing, and carries a rapier at his waist and a shortbow over his shoulder.  Ihamsa's fingernails have been chewed away to almost nothing, as a result of the rogue's constant nibbling.

_Personality:_ Jumpy and skittish in the extreme, Ihamsa bites his fingernails compulsively and keeps a constant look out over his shoulder, as if he expects to be attacked at any moment.    He lacks the usual Mulhorandi arrogance and disdain for outsiders.  Despite being a slave, Ihamsa is actually quite a free spirit, constantly testing the limits of his owner's patience.  His opinion of the law and for the priesthood is rather low, but he feigns to respect them because he fears the punishment he would receive should he voice his opinion.

Background will come later.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 25, 2003)

Nazra, Male Mulhorandi Human Ftr2: Medium Humanoid ; HD 2d10+2 (Fighter); hp 17; Init +7; Spd 30; AC 17; Atk +5 base melee, +5 base ranged; +5 (1d8+3, Khopesh); +5 (1d4, Sling); +5 (1d4+3, Dagger); AL CG; SV Fort +4, Ref +3, Will +0; STR 16, DEX 17, CON 12, INT 14, WIS 11, CHA 10.

Skills: Balance +3, Climb +2, Handle Animal +1, Jump +2, Listen +1, Ride +5, Search +3, Speak Language +1, Spot +1, Tumble +3. 

Feats: Dodge, Expertise, Improved Initiative, Improved Trip.

Languages: Common, Mulhorandi, Dwarven, Elven

Possessions: 
Weapons: Khopesh; Sling; Bullets, sling (20); Dagger; Dagger.
Armor: Studded Leather.
Shields: Buckler.
Goods: Backpack; Bedroll; Flint and steel; Lantern, hooded; 3 flasks Oil (pint); Pouch, belt; 4 days Rations, trail; Rope, silk (50 ft.); Whetstone; 2 Waterskins; Traveler's outfit.
89 gp, 3 sp, 8 cp

Nazra is a warrior, maybe a mercenary or a bodyguard to some noble.  He grew up in Skuld and has seen very little of the wide world outside the great city.  His fighting skills are geared towards quickness and defense.  His face is scarred, not hideously, but enough to cause most people to look twice or occassionally even stare.  The scars are on the left side of his face, around his eye, down his cheek ending at the top of his neck.  They are obviously burn scars, given to Nazra during a particularly unpleasant interrogation session.  Nazra rarely speaks of how he received the scars and he is quite self-concious about them. 

Edited - Got rid of Chain Shirt due to heat problems, bought Studded Leather.  Updated gold total.


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 25, 2003)

Knight Otu requested that 7 rolls of 4 6-sided dice be rolled. The lowest die for each roll won't be counted. 

Roll them bones ... your dice are 

Roll 1: 3, [2], 4, 3 = 10.
Roll 2: 3, 4, [2], 5 = 12.
Roll 3: 3, 6, [2], 4 = 13.
Roll 4: 4, 6, [3], 6 = 16.
Roll 5: 2, [1], 4, 5 = 11.
Roll 6: [2], 3, 6, 2 = 11.
Roll 7: [3], 4, 3, 5 = 12.


I think I'll keep those stats, but now I'm unsure about character concept. 
I originally had a mercenary character in mind, but seeing that we already have such a character, I'm inclined to go with something different. Maybe a paladin would work.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Apr 25, 2003)

*Region info...*

Just in case people aren't aware, *if* you choose a region preferred for your character class or race you get to choose one from the regional equipment list. The regional equipment for Mulhorand is:
a) MW Sickle, MW Scythe, or MW Falchion
b) 2 2nd-level divine scrolls
c) Potion of lesser restoration

Character classes favored in Mulhorand are Clerics (need to be  a Cleric of the Mulhorandi pantheon, Gond, Mask, Mystra, Red Knight), Fighter, Monk, Paladin, Rogue, Sorcerer, Wizard.

Also, I think as an Elven cleric of a member of the Elven pantheon, that Thordain's character Sekhmet is eligible to pick from the Wild elf list (different list). YS please confirm as I'm not sure. Wild elf list is:
a) MW Shortspear or MW longbow
b) MW Studded Leather Armor and 20 MW arrows
c) MW hide armor and potion of hiding


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Apr 25, 2003)

*Region languages and feats*

Mulhorandi is an automatic language for someone from that region. Bonus languages are Aglarondan, Cessenthan, Draconic, Durpari, Goblin, Tuigan, Untheric.  

Regional feats are:
Arcane Schooling - Makes Wizard or Sorcerer a favored class for you in addition to your normal favored class (can only take at 1st level)
Education - All knowledge skills are class skills. +1 on skill checks with two Knowledge skills of your choice (can only take at 1st level)


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Apr 25, 2003)

If anyone is interested 

Player = Total ability score mod = Points if done in point buy

Toric = +9 = 38
Sleeping Dragon = +8 = 33
Knight Otu = +6 = 29
Thordain = +6 = 29
Cordo = +5 = 28

Maybe I'll reroll again...  I'm behind the curve.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 25, 2003)

Slaves in Mulhorand are property of the churches and are "rented" out. Harming a slave can be punished as "destruction of property". Slaves are treated fairly well and can rise to postions in the bureacracy. If someone wants to have their character start out as a slave, I can work it that he/she is the responsibility of another character or NPC. 

Thanks for posting that info Cordo.

I like to keep roleplay and combat balanced in my games so expect a good mixture of them both. You might have to solve the mystery of a bureacract's poisoning followed by a dungeon crawl in the tunnels below the Temple of Bast. Something like that.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 25, 2003)

Here is a slight change to the Mulhorandi Regional Equipment list.

(A) MW Sickle, MW Scythe, MW Falchion, or MW Khopesh.

*Khopesh*
Exotic Melee Weapon
Medium Slashing 
1d8 damage    
19-20/x2 Crit    
12 pound weight
20 gp. cost

The Famed sword of Mulhorand, the Khopesh looks like a normal longsword whose blade suddenly turns sickle-shaped about a foot from the tip. Because of this hook shape the khopesh can be used to perform trip attacks.

I am going to rule that if your character is from Mulhorand, the Khopesh counts as a Martial Melee Weapon. If your from outside it is Exotic.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Apr 25, 2003)

Oooo... Nazra should switch to the Khopesh and pick up Improved Trip (since he already has Expertise)!


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Apr 25, 2003)

*More questions*

1) Any guidance on alignment? For some reason I am hearing the siren song of Lawful Evil. Hey, it's the palatable evil. 
2) Can I be from Mulhorond's neighbor, Thay?

... you can probably see where I am going with this.


----------



## Thordain (Apr 25, 2003)

Thanks for the wild elf equipment cordo, but Sekhmet already had that figured in. You can see in her equipment list that she has a MW longbow, which would be impossible to afford with her rolled starting gold of 140.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 25, 2003)

As for alignments, please keep to good or neutral. I like to run heroic games and while evil might be fun to run. I prefer to keep the game on the good side. That way I get to run the EVIL stuff !!


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 25, 2003)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> *I am going to rule that if your character is from Mulhorand, the Khopesh counts as a Martial Melee Weapon. If your from outside it is Exotic. *




 

I guess I'll change my character slightly.  

(And post him ASAP, of course)


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Apr 25, 2003)

Ok, so is being from Thay and thus a traveler in Mulhorond ok?  If I go for LN I can still be a wannabee Red Wizard.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 25, 2003)

Sure


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 26, 2003)

Cordo said:
			
		

> *Oooo... Nazra should switch to the Khopesh and pick up Improved Trip (since he already has Expertise)! *




I like it!  If Yellow Sign doesn't mind me changing, I'm going to switch from normal longsword to khopesh and drop mobility for improved trip.

I'm going to update my character sheet.  If you have any objections Yellow Sign, I'll change back.

Toric


----------



## Sleeping Dragon (Apr 26, 2003)

I think it would probably make sense for Ihamsa to be a slave - with his talents, he'd likely have been trained as a spy, a trade he'd have ample opportunity to practice with all the corruption among the priesthood.  

BTW, would a rogue from Mulhorand be proficient with the khopesh?  I'll probably stick with my rapier either way, but it would still be good to know.


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 26, 2003)

Here's my character - background isn't quite as large as I would want it, though...

*Akhuraau, LG Male Human (Mulhorand) Paladin 2 of Horus-Re*

Speed: 20 ft. (Base 30 ft.)
HD: 2d10+2
HP: 17/17

Str 16, Dex 11, Con 12, Int 11, Wis 12, Cha 13

AC 14 (scale mail)
Fort +5 (+3 base, +1 Con, +1 Divine Grace)
Ref +1 (+0 base, +0 Dex, +1 Divine Grace)
Will +4 (+0 base, +1 Wis, +1 Divine Grace, +2 Iron Will)

Masterwork khopesh +7 (+2 base, +3 Str, +1 Weapon Focus, +1 Masterwork), 1d8+3/19-20/*2

Scale Mail, +4 armor, -4 armor check penalty, Speed 20 ft.

Skills:
Concentration +4 (+3 ranks, +1 Con)
Diplomacy +4 (+3 ranks, +3 Cha)
Handle Animal +4 (+3 ranks, +3 Cha)
Knowledge (religion) +3 (+3 ranks, +0 Int)
Ride (horse) +3 (+3 ranks, +0 Dex)

Feats:
Iron Will, Weapon Focus (Khopesh)

Special Abilities:
Detect Evil
Divine Grace (+1 to saves)
Lay on Hands (2 hp)
Divine Health
Aura of Courage
Smite Evil 1/day (+1 to Attack, +2 to Damage)

Equipment: Traveler's outfit (5 lb.), scale mail (30 lb.), mw khopesh (12 lb.), backpack (2 lb.), bedroll (5 lb.), waterskin (4 lb.), 4 trail rations (4 lb.), whetstone (1 lb.), silver holy symbol (1 lb.), 1 flask of holy water (1,25 lb.).
Load: 65,25 lb. (light load)
Carrying Capacity: 76 lb./153 lb./230 lb.
24 gp, 8 sp and 8 cp in coins.

Languages known: Common, Mulhorandi

Akhuraau is a young Mulhorandi warrior serving in the Claws of the Sun and the Ankh order. With his age of 21 years, he is still comparably young, and treated as such. He stands 6‘1‘‘ high with a weight of 165 pounds.
Akhuraau received the call of Horus-Re ten years ago, though he followed it only reluctantly, as it would mean to leave his family, especially his younger sister Ayamhati, who was regarded as mad by many people. Akhuraau has always suspected an evil influence on her, likely  Setite influence, which was the reason he followed the call.
This did not help his sister, though – she vanished 5 years ago, before Akhuraau could complete even the basic training. He still hopes to find her some day, but he fears what she may have become.


The information about the Claws of the Sun and the Ankh paladin order comes from the Faiths and Pantheons web enhancement, which lists the multiclass possibilities (do you use them?) and a short description.


> Horus-Re - Claws of the Sun and the Ankh: cleric, divine champion, divine disciple, hierophant. Caring little for day-to-day politics,this relatively new order spends most of its time fighting servants of Set (or even Anhur,when he has been causing trouble).


----------



## Thordain (Apr 26, 2003)

Does scale mail armor count as "mostly metal" for purposes of fatigue? Sekhmet didn't get that because I assumed it did...


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 26, 2003)

> Scale Mail: This is a coat and leggings (and perhaps a separate skirt) of leather covered with overlapping pieces of metal, much like the scales of a fish. It includes gauntlets.




I guess it can be seen both ways, but IIRC, (bronze) scale mail was a common armor among egyptian troops.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Apr 28, 2003)

Tomorrow is a holiday in Japan, so I will work on and post my character then.  Still agonizing over the decision of which school of magic to specialize in. Leaning towards Enchantment.


----------



## Thordain (Apr 28, 2003)

Yellow Sign, what's the ruling on scale mail? If scale mail doesn't count as metal for purposes of fatigue then Sekhmet may get it too.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 29, 2003)

Here are the rules concerning thirst and the effects of heat. 



> STARVATION AND THIRST
> In normal climates, Medium-size characters need at least a gallon of fluids and about a pound of decent food per day to avoid starvation. (Small characters need half as much.) In very hot climates, characters need two or three times as much water to avoid dehydration.
> A character can go without water for 1 day plus a number of hours equal to his Constitution score. After this time, the character must make a Constitution check each hour (DC 10, +1 for each previous check) or sustain 1d6 points of subdual damage.
> A character can go without food for 3 days, in growing discomfort. After this time, the character must make a Constitution check each day (DC 10, +1 for each previous check) or sustain 1d6 points of subdual damage.
> ...


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Apr 29, 2003)

*Dihara Zhoon, Female Human (Thayan) Enc2*: Medium-size Humanoid (human); HD 2d4+4; hp 12; Init +2; Spd 20 ft.; AC 12 (10 flatfooted, 12 touch); Melee Quarterstaff 0 (1d6-1); Ranged Light Crossbow +3 (1d8, 19-20/x2); SA Spell casting, Specialization Enchantment, Banned schools Divination, Necromancy; AL LN; SV Fort +2, Ref +2, Will +3; Str 9, Dex 14, Con 15, Int 16, Wis 11, Cha 8.

Skills and Feats: Concentration +7 (5) Spellcraft +8 (5), Knowledge Arcana +8 (5), Knowledge Religion +8 (5), Alchemy +8 (5), Knowledge Politics +4 (1), Knowledge History +4 (1), Knowledge Red Wizards +4 (1), Knowledge The Planes +4 (1), Knowledge Local-Mulhorond +4 (1); Spellcasting Prodigy, Tattoo Focus, Scribe Scroll

Languages: Common, Mulhorondi, Infernal, Draconic, Elven

*Equipment*: Traveller's Outfit, Backpack, Wizard's Spellbook, Waterskin, Trail Rations (1), Bedroll, Sack, Flint & Steel, Candle (10), Map Case, Parchment (10), Ink, Inkpen, Spell component Pouch, Scroll Organizer, Potion Belt, Wooden Holy Symbol of Thoth, Quarterstaff, Light Crossbow, Bolts (10), Scrolls of Invisibility, Alarm, Jump, Spider Climb, Change Self, Hold Portal, Mount, 1pp 2gp 5sp

*Spellbook*:
0 (16): Resistance, Ray of Frost, Daze, Flare, Light, Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Open/Close, Arcane Mark, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation, Read Magic, Silent Portal (MoF), Acid Splash (MoF)
1 (8): Endure Elements, Ice Dagger (MoF), Expiditious Retreat, Shield, Magic Missile, Mage Armor, Sleep, Charm Person

*Spells*: Spells in italics are extra specialization spells.
0 (4+s): Light, Detect Magic, Prestigitation, Read Magic, _Daze_ DC 15
1 (3+s): Mage Armor, Ice Dagger DC 15, Charm Person DC 16, _Sleep_ DC 16


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 30, 2003)

I started a thread in the Rogues Gallery for you to post your characters. Empire of Sand (Characters) 

Once everyone's character is over there. I will start the game.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 30, 2003)

Sleeping Dragon said:
			
		

> *
> 
> BTW, would a rogue from Mulhorand be proficient with the khopesh?  I'll probably stick with my rapier either way, but it would still be good to know. *




No, a rogue would not be proficient with a khopesh.


----------



## Thordain (Apr 30, 2003)

From the armor section of the website:



> For one, the land is very hot and non-Mulhorandi armor causes fatigue. For every hour in the country wearing *any armor made of metal or mostly metal* a culmulitive -3 to attack and damage is applied. After a number of hours in the days heat equal to the wearers CON the wearer collapses from exhaustion.




My question is, does this -3 cumulative attack penalty apply to scale mail armor? I would assume this applies to a chain shirt, since a chain shirt is made of metal. Does scale mail count as "mostly metal" for the purposes of this cumulative attack penalty.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 30, 2003)

Oh, I understand now. Ok here is how I am going to work things. 

Do not use the rules for non-mulhorondi armor and heat listed on the Empire of Sand website. Use the rules that I posted above except that the Mulhorondi Armor listed on the website will only give a -1 to your Foritude savings throws instead of -4 that normal armor would.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 1, 2003)

I got rid of Nazra's Chain Shirt and picked up Studded Leather instead so as not to have to worry about heat problems.  Updated characters sheet with new armor, armor class and gold total.  Posted character in the Rogues Gallery.

Toric


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (May 1, 2003)

If someone has some margin in their encumbrance Dihara would like to ask someone (assuming we know one another before the game formally starts) to carry her Bedroll - 5 pounds.  That will put her solidly into light load range (right now she is just above at about 30.5 with 30 being her limit) and raise her move from 20' to 30'.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 1, 2003)

I guess I'll change my armor to studded leather and a large steel shield. I'll update the stats for the RG.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 1, 2003)

A side question - do you use the multiclass rules for Paladin and Monk orders from the FRCS? While I doubt that it will come into play soon, it would be good to know...


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 1, 2003)

Paladins and Monks can multiclass freely.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 1, 2003)

Thanks!


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 2, 2003)

Ok I have started the Game Thread Empire of Sand 

Just a few things before you start. 

Ihamsa belongs to the Temple of Thoth and not Osiris. 

Dihara Zhoon has a travel pass from the Temple of Horus-Re allowing her freedom of movement in the city of Skuld for her and a servent.

That should be it. It the fun begin!


----------



## Sleeping Dragon (May 2, 2003)

Edited Ihamsa's background.


----------



## Rathan (May 3, 2003)

(1),3,4,5= 12
(1),5,5,6= 16
(2),4,5,6= 15
(1),4,4,6= 14
(2),5,6,6,= 17
(1),2,3,6= 11
(2),4,5,6= 15

Well.... I guess my bones are rolling alright.... hmm... what to make now....I wanna keep it simple...so I'm thinking rogue or some sort of fighter....


----------



## Rathan (May 3, 2003)

well here's my character 

Hope you like.... 


Name: Cormith 
Align: TN
Race: Human (Mulhorand)
Class: Fighter
Level: 2
BAB: +2
Init: +6
XP: 1,000
XP^: 3,000

Speed: 30
HD: 2d10+6
HP: 26

Scores:
Str: 16	+3
Dex: 14	+2
Con: 17	+3
Int: 15	+2
Wis: 15	+2
Cha: 12	+1

AC: 16 [17] (+2 Dex, +4 Chain Shirt) [17 with Dodge]

Fort: +6
Ref: +2
Will: +2

Weapons: 
MW Falchion: To Hit: +7, 2d4+4 dmg (Two Handed),18-20/x2, 16 lb., (S)
Light Mace: To Hit: +5, 5 gp, 1d6+3, 20x2, 6 lb., (B)
Longbow: To Hit: +4, 75 gp, 1d8, 20x3, 100 ft., 3 lb., (P)


Armour: 
Chain Shirt 100gp, +4AC, +4Max Dex, -2ACP, 30 ft. 25 lbs.

Skills:
Climb (Str) +5  
Handle Animal (Cha) +4 
Jump (Str) +5 
Ride (Dex) +4 
Swim (Str) +6
Appraise (Int) +4
Listen (Wis) +3
Search (Wis) +3
Sense Motive (Wis) +3
Spot (Wis) +3

Languages Known: Common, Mulhorandi, and ?

Feats:
Weapon Focus: Falchion
Improved Init
Dodge
Combat Reflexes

Special: 
Rakmir
Horse, Heavy
Large Animal
3d8+6 
HP: 25
+1 (Dex)
50 ft.
13 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +3 natural) 
2 hooves +3 melee	
Hoof 1d6+2
5 ft. by 10 ft./5 ft.
Scent
Fort +5, Ref +4, Will +2
Str 15, Dex 13, Con
Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Listen +6, Spot +6
Solitary
1
None
Always neutral
Bit and bridle, 5 Days Horse Feed, Saddle Bags x2, Riding Saddle 
4 Poitons of Cure Light Wounds (1d8+1) 

Equipment: 
Backpack 
Belt Pouch x2 
Sack x2 
Flint and Steel 
Grappling Hook 
50' Hemp Rope 
Bullseye Latern 
Oil (5 Pints) 
10 Day Trial Rations 
Waterskin x3 
Whetstone 
Explorer's Outfit

GP: 260
SP: 18
CP: 20


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (May 3, 2003)

Sorry Thordain, playing up Dihara's low Charisma. 

YS, questions...

1) Can I assume that I do have some sort of papers as I mentioned?  If not I will change that as Dihara wouldn't lie.

2) I think Dihara would loot the bodyguard after his death, taking careful accounting of his coins and possessions, and hoping to pay any replacements with what he was carrying.  If you agree let me know what he had and I will add it to inventory.

3) What would be an appropriate payment for guard duties? (On the high end since Dihara is desperate)


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 5, 2003)

Rathan, 
I am sorry but the game is full. I had not heard from you in a while. I had already gotten 5 players and I have already started the game. If someone drops, I will email you. Again I am sorry but I didn't think you were interested when I did not hear from you. 


Cordo,
I posted that you indeed had some travel papers for you and your servent so no you didn't lie about them . Lotting the guards body got you: 35 gold, a short sword, a dagger, studded leather armor, a bed roll, a light crossbow, and 20 bolts.  As for what is fair payment for guard duties, your character really does not know since the guard was provided by your employer.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (May 5, 2003)

Heh, it's funny, I could have sworn that you had said I had a travel pass, and I read the gameplay thread over several times looking for that info.  Now that you confirmed I just checked above a couple of messages and saw it was here in the OOC thread. 

I will add the pass and the items and coin looted from the guard's body to Dihara's equipment.


----------



## Rathan (May 5, 2003)

I understand Yellow Sign.... I've been pretty busy up untill now... and to be honest I forgot I posted that low lvl game thread.....  good luck with the game!


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (May 6, 2003)

I guess Sekhmet and I are ready to be pushed along to the next event.  

Thordain don't forget to add 20gp to your character sheet, I subtracted it from mine.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 10, 2003)

I'll propably be out of town for most of tomorrow, so I won't be able to post then. Just as a warning should I be needed.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Jun 5, 2003)

Sorry for the delay in posting. I've been ill since Monday.


----------

